# 9.3-R ... rc.d or rc.local - best practices?



## master-richie (Nov 5, 2015)

I dabble in FreeBSD from time to time (mainly special purpose "set it and forget it" scenarios) so I'm not very savvy when it comes to the ins and outs of the ins and outs.

I'm setting up a couple servers that use FIBs to route different subnets to different jails and all the online how-to information I've seen use rc.local to script the FIB default routes at startup.

BUT I thought rc.local was out of fashion these days and its use discouraged vs. making scripts in rc.d or using rc.conf?

I know I can get it done by making a rc.local script but I want to use the generally accepted way in my installations to cut down confusion later on. Can anyone shed any light? Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2015)

master-richie said:


> BUT I thought rc.local was out of fashion these days and its use discouraged vs. making scripts in rc.d or using rc.conf?


It is but sometimes it's just easier to use rc.local. And if it's for your own systems I don't see any issues with it. Just make sure you document it so other people know where to look 

A lot of people use it as a "fall-back", that's why rc.local still works. And I don't see it being removed any time soon.


----------

